# voir mes photos de Iphoto



## boiperso (20 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour
Je viens d'avoir un ipad2. J'ai un mac sous SL. Comment puis je voir mes pohtos situées dans IPHOTOS sur mon mac avec mon ipad ?
merci bien


----------



## pepeye66 (20 Janvier 2012)

boiperso a dit:


> Bonjour
> Je viens d'avoir un ipad2. J'ai un mac sous SL. Comment puis je voir mes pohtos situées dans IPHOTOS sur mon mac avec mon ipad ?
> merci bien



Tu connectes ton ipad à ton mac: itunes s'ouvre.
Si iphoto s'ouvre aussi tu le fermes ("quitter iphoto")
Tu cliques sur ton ipad dans la colonne de gauche d'itunes. (sous le titre "Appareils")
En haut de l'écran itunes tout à fait à droite tu cliques sur "photos"
Et là, tu choisis quels seront les albums photos que tu synchroniseras dans ton ipad et qui après synchronisation seront disponibles sur ton ipad.
Perso, dans iphoto, j'ai créé un album que j'ai appelé "ipad-iphone" dans lequel je transfère les photos (indispensables à mon sens car j'en ai trop sur mon iMac) et que choisis comme fichier photo à synchroniser dans mon ipad et mon iphone.
Voilà, bonne synchro !


----------



## boiperso (21 Janvier 2012)

ok merci de cette réponse rapide, très sympa
est il possible de le synchroniser en permanence via wifi. C'est à dire dès que je décharge les photos sur mon mac quelle soient synchronisées automatiquement avec mon ipad ?
sinon puis je "voir" les photos située sur mon Imac dans Iphoto avec mon ipad en wifi ?


----------



## arbaot (21 Janvier 2012)

suivant les réglages que tu fait dans iTunes (iPad onglets Photos)
 il est possible de mettre à jour les photos sur l'iPad a chaque synchro en Wifi ou en USB


----------



## pepeye66 (21 Janvier 2012)

Pour compléter la réponse d'arbaot, si tu veux que tes photos soient systématiquement ajoutées à ton ipad (et aussi iphone si tu en as un) dés qu'elles sont "déchargées" sur ton mac il te faut être sous "Lion" et activer "icloud". (et glisser ces photos dans le "flux de photos")
Tu auras aussi la possibilité de transférer en temps (quasi) réel les saisies sur "iCal", sur "carnet d'adresse" ....ainsi que les dossiers traités dans "Pages" "numbers"...
Et tout çà marche aussi dans l'autre sens c'est à dire  si l'original est (photo ou autre saisie) issue d'un de tes  "ibidules"


----------

